
A bash script to securely create a bootable USB device from one ISO file - jsamr
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jsamr&#x2F;bootiso<p>Many of you might think of dd command as a one-liner. bootiso adds security guards such as checking the device you selected is connected through USB. It can also autodetect the USB device if there is exactly one connected to the system. So you might just give it a try and judge by yourself!<p>PS: I could not post a link, guess it&#x27;s because I&#x27;m a new user.
======
jsamr
[https://github.com/jsamr/bootiso](https://github.com/jsamr/bootiso)

